# Trademark Lightning Putnam Fruit Jar!!!!!!



## Genno62 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey Guys! Does anyone know anything about this jar! I can`t find a thing on it! ANYWHERE! Only Marked on the Bottom! Nothing on sides! Lid is marked PATD APR 25 /Yr.is wore off! Pint! #423 on bottom! Kovel`s has two listed but I don`t know if they are this jar!


----------



## Genno62 (Dec 31, 2006)

Another pic


----------



## Genno62 (Dec 31, 2006)

Another!


----------



## bikegoon (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks like a redbook #1489
 $6-8 with the bail if it is a qt size, but worth more if it is a pint size. That looks like the pint with the numbered lid, so about $10-12.00
 I love the lightnings!


----------

